# Screen Goo



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Yesterday a slapped this stuff on a wall. The before and after pics are amazing. The wall is a yellowish color so before Screen Goo the picture looks greenish.

The middle picture my work lights reflecting turned the wall color this mustard looking color.

Beth finish pics were taken a minute after completing.


----------

